# Longcross MOD Barracks, Chertsey, Jan 2008



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2008)

Well me Jonboy and Site decided to take a trip to the Longcross for our sunday explore... heres some of my photos ...




















































was a good day out daddy longcross was born and thanks to jonboy for driving as always


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Longcross MOD Barracks - Chertsey 13/01/07 REPORT*

Nice lot of pics -liking the light painting bar shot -cool! 

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Longcross MOD Barracks - Chertsey 13/01/07 REPORT*

Some nice shots there Midnight. Like that one of the ashtray and cutlery. Don't know anything about this site. Wouldn't mind seeing some more pics if you'd care to post some.

Cheers


----------



## Midnight (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Longcross MOD Barracks - Chertsey 13/01/07 REPORT*

Yeah sure... il post some more when i get home  i think jonboy will be posting some as well..


----------



## markr (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Longcross MOD Barracks - Chertsey 13/01/07 REPORT*



Foxylady said:


> Don't know anything about this site.



its an interesting place. been about 8 times now!

heres some history off my site if anyones interested!:

From what i understand they opened during the late 60's/ early 70's, and it was built to protect the nearby Ministry of Defence research buildings and the Chertsey tank testing track.

some info from the council:

1) This has a history of use as a testing site by the MOD and any security measures were in place to provide controlled access for that purpose, not for the protection of the people housed on the site.

This site was used by the Army Technical Support Agency and then the Defence Logistics Organisation. 

Building 216 was originally a headquarters for Military Policemen, clerks and then for personnel of the Defence Logistics Organisation.

Building 217 was staff accommodation with males on the ground floor and females on the first floor

Building 218 was staff accommodation for Senior NCO'S, Sergeants and other ranks with dining room, bar and mess

Building 219B was the NAAFI with kitchens, bar and recreational rooms.

Building 220 was the security building at the entrance

There is a security fence around the whole site and it has a separate vehicular access with its own security hut at its entrance. The security fencing was there to protect the buildings and personnel onthis site. 

2) It has never been a formal barracks housing an Army unit with security provided by the Army unit with guard duties performed by the Army unit.

When some Officers have visited the site security was provided by armed military personnel

The barracks closed in early 2000's and now sits derelict. Its due to be turned into an immigration hostel.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Longcross MOD Barracks - Chertsey 13/01/07 REPORT*

Cheers Midnight for the pictures, and cheers MarkR for the history of the place. Love the first pic, thats quality lol. like the lightpainting  like the table with the knife and fork on it next to the glass dish, an ashtray maybe? liking the rusty chain pic as well. 

and yikes on the headless man in the corridor with the tripod 

Cheers guys, will look forward to seeing the rest of the pics.

 Sal


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Longcross MOD Barracks - Chertsey 13/01/07 REPORT*

Great pics dude, loving the keys in the door, and the light painting, you must have ran around like a loon to do that!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Longcross MOD Barracks - Chertsey 13/01/07 REPORT*

Thanks for the extra info / history MarkR -a good read


----------



## krela (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Longcross MOD Barracks - Chertsey 13/01/07 REPORT*

Interesting place! Is the test track 'wander around'able as well?


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Longcross MOD Barracks - Chertsey 13/01/07 REPORT*



markr said:


> ...it was built to protect the nearby Ministry of Defence research buildings and the Chertsey tank testing track...



Ah, I thought I recognised the name! I remember coming across the testing track on one of the film locations sites. Very interesting set of places around there.
Cheers for the info on that Markr.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Longcross MOD Barracks - Chertsey 13/01/07 REPORT*

lol thanks guys for your replies  Smileysal that wasnt a table it was the floor  i was like WTF.. they were in that position when we got there... and for your and Foxylady's curiosity it was a pyrex dish top as far as i could tell. UrbanX and lightbuoy there were three of us... but that fridge didnt half take a few shots to do hehe... Krela everything is pretty much wander'roundable in there.. lol they have locked up quite a bit but as u know theres always a way in  MarkR thanks a lot for the History... with them facts some of the buildings make sense now.. we were tryin to figure out what they were used for.. got some of em right  for once thanks again everyone for ur comments


----------



## Virusman26 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Longcross MOD Barracks - Chertsey 13/01/07 REPORT*

Some great shots, and a pretty cool history there too.

Love the light fixture and bar light painting!! Cool shots


----------

